# get ripped without cardio?



## o-dub (Apr 21, 2004)

is it possible to get ripped without cardio? becuz lifting weights makes my legs really sore so i cant really do cardio. but i want to continue making strength gains but also get ripped.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 21, 2004)

Your legs would get used to doing the cardio and the lifting wouldnt bother them so much anymore.

Its my personal opinion that by and large most people have to do at least a little cardio to get ripped.  I for one know that I need to... diet alone wont do it for me.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by o-dub *_
> is it possible to get ripped without cardio? becuz lifting weights makes my legs really sore so i cant really do cardio. but i want to continue making strength gains but also get ripped.


sounds like a poor excuse to me.....


----------



## Jodi (Apr 21, 2004)

Many people can get extremely cut without cardio.  Maybe not competition cut but no, I do not feel cardio is necessary if you are lifting.  I stay fairly lean without cardio but for competing I would need to do cardio in the last month.  Not everyone can get away with this though.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 21, 2004)

Is it necessary?  No.  Does it help?  Yes.


----------



## kvyd (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> Is it necessary?  No.  Does it help?  Yes.




Does it speed up the process?  Yes.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kvyd *_
> Does it speed up the process?  Yes.



This is an outstanding statement.  Way to go kvyd.  

o-dub, put your body in automobile terms.  Your diet is the steering wheel and exercise is the gas pedal.  You can mash the gas pedal to the floor and go like a bat out of hell........................................but what if you're going in the wrong direction???  You will get ripped through your diet and NOTHING else!  Exercise, whether cardio, weights or a combination of both will only help you get there faster.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 22, 2004)

I stopped doing cardio months ago and have most definitely leaned out a bit....  without losing muscle with diet alone.  I need size and I was not getting bigger doing cardio.


----------



## Rich46yo (Apr 22, 2004)

Lets not forget the purpose of all this is also good health. Of which cardio is also pretty important. But every body type is different. Some people came out of the womb ripped while the rest of us mortals have to struggle. Im not a competitive BB o-dub but have been working out,lifting, and playing sports for over 30 years.

                         It sounds to me like your overtraining your legs. If your that sore from working legs 2, or 3 times a week, that you cant do cardio, your going to run into a training wall anyway. And quickly. I aint speaking as a educated trainer or BB, just as a guy with some horse sense. Back off the legs and learn to love the high cardio gives you. Cause you'll never be truly fit without it..............take care..........Rich


----------

